# Delta 7" Pedestal Grinder



## schor (Jun 6, 2016)

Picked this up off Kijiji on Saturday. Time to sell one of my 8" crappy tire grinders.


----------



## EricB (Jun 6, 2016)

Nice grinder!

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## schor (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks Eric. It is nice, just taking it apart now and putting some parts in the rust remover. This is a solidly built grinder for sure.


----------



## thipduang (Jul 26, 2016)

i don't have history.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 26, 2016)

Purrs like it's brand new! Nice grinder!


----------

